# Frog doesnt like Pellets... HELP???? goin on vaca



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hello!!!*
*I am new to frog keeping. *

*I have major Problems..*
*I have a Grey Tree Frog(male) which wont eat dry food. I gought him frog pellets and crickets but he ONLY eats Crickets...... how can i train him to eat pelles??*
*Im gong on vacation and have no friends/family to look after him...... If he wont eat pellets,only live crickets i'll have to give him away>>>  boo. I will soon be getting him a 15 gallon tank. Tall with trees and such... if this helps... but hes in a 2.5 gallon right now with water and branches.( i take him out to play in a larger enviromnet but he cant live their.... Anways i heard giving to many crickets could kill him if they gang u pand bite him. *

*Gosh... if there is 1 food he likes, it has to be crickets :evil:*
*I hate crickets.... :evil:*

*And, The crickets keep escaping. I found one on my bed and i screamed my head off.... How can i confine them in his tank? Right now it only has a glass lid so a net is rapped around it but they have escaped... DISGUSTING!!!!*

*Sorry,all cricket Lovers. :-?*

*Thanks*
*All help needed and wanted!!!!*
*Also, if you have any tank set up ideas or ideas that will help... Im open for it!!!! *

*Thanks again!*


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

If you don't like crickets, I'd suggest giving him away to someone who can deal with them better...

Most frogs will only eat live food


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You should have researched his needs better... most reptiles will only take live food. Or frozen/thawed for some. How long are you going on vacation for? He may be alright without food, but research first.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Those pellet foods are not good for reptiles/amphibians. They NEED live food. Most of those pellet foods do not contain the necessary nutrients needed for the animal.
You can't train them to eat pellet foods. Most reptiles/amphibians need the movement of live food to encourage their hunting "mode" so they will want to eat.
If you don't like crickets, you MAY be able to try superworms, but please research whether they are OK for your frog first. 
You need to get a proper lid if they are escaping through your make-shift lid. There is no other way to stop them from escaping. You can pull off their jumping legs, so they can't jump.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hate to break it to you- but you SHOULD NOT handle frogs like that.
Touching your skin is bad for them, they can absorb things off your hands into their skin.
Frogs are for looking, not touching


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

actually i reasearched that if you handel them gently and wash your hands with this reptile hand wash, its fine. Also, i got him a new tank now. and ive trained him to eat pellets from a professional trainer. And i can deal with crickets so yes, i can keep him. I'm going for 1.5 weeks. 

thankyou.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe find someone to go to your house once or twice during that time and throw a few in? Or drop him off somewhere you can trust.


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

ok .thankyou!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

There's professional frog trainers? :shock:


----------

